# Yahoo- Review of probiotic trial research finds only Bifantis able to claim efficacy for IBS symptoms (EurekAlert!)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

( Manning Selvage & Lee ) A review by researchers at Northwestern University and University of Michigan of the utility of probiotics in the treatment of irritable bowel Syndrome found that Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 was the only probiotic strain out of 13 different individual strains or preparations reviewed to significantly improve symptoms of IBS, including abdominal pain, bloating and ...View the full article


----------

